# Beretta 90-two type f



## ukfanjtf (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey everyone, new to the site so hello! Getting ready to purchase the 90-two and was wondering if anyone had any in-sight on the gun. Love the way it looks.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

http://www.handgunforum.net/beretta/30500-beretta-90-two-type-f.html

http://www.handgunforum.net/beretta/30501-90-two-functionality.html


----------

